# .001 vs .005 arrow tolerances



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*arrows*

yea i would !
would U ?
(Jakes words of the day)
0005 it don't mean a thing if they don't hit where you aim !


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd rather have less excuses to miss :teeth:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Get 6 of each tolerance and shoot them and see if your scores are different.... 

.005 is really small....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Trim off an 1" or so off the front and back and you will take most of the difference out. That is where most of the problem is (on the ends of the shafts).


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*ttt*

u must be happy with all the pro's that have responded to this
what in the he!! is triming ?

(Trim off an 1" or so off the front and back) 
did u not even read the post !


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I would guess what he's talking about in trimming is saying that the tolerance differences on the bare shafts are mainly on the tips, so when you cut it down, cut off 1" from one side first, then cut it to length on the other side.

My guess on why this might be (if it is indeed so) is that they rush cutting the shafts to full length and do a crappy job of it. I have, in fact, noticed that some shafts had nocks that, if I flipped the arrow, moved the position of the tip a mm or so in a given direction when sitting on the rest undrawn, referenced with one of those EZ laser alignment thingies. The part I cut myself, and insert the tips into, seem to spin pretty true. I never thought to really worry about the nock end. It's something to consider.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

BarneySlayer said:


> I would guess what he's talking about in trimming is saying that the tolerance differences on the bare shafts are mainly on the tips, so when you cut it down, cut off 1" from one side first, then cut it to length on the other side.
> 
> My guess on why this might be (if it is indeed so) is that they rush cutting the shafts to full length and do a crappy job of it. I have, in fact, noticed that some shafts had nocks that, if I flipped the arrow, moved the position of the tip a mm or so in a given direction when sitting on the rest undrawn, referenced with one of those EZ laser alignment thingies. The part I cut myself, and insert the tips into, seem to spin pretty true. I never thought to really worry about the nock end. It's something to consider.


The potential run-out is not just on the ends, it's all the way through! You can easily have a "wavy" arrow depending on where the tolerances are out. That's why you pay more money for the straighter arrow....


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

Scott.Barrett said:


> The potential run-out is not just on the ends, it's all the way through! You can easily have a "wavy" arrow depending on where the tolerances are out. That's why you pay more money for the straighter arrow....


Yep, that's been my experience. Roll the arrow on something flat (I used a big piece of polished marble) and at any stage of the roll you'll see light coming under it at several different points along its length - which would indicate that it is 'wavy' rather than bent. As such, cutting the ends off isn't going to change much, you might lop part of one wave off with the inch you cut off but the other 28-odd inches of shaft is still wavy.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*this ia the post*

Shooting compound unlimited male in vegas would you feel comfortable with arrows only .005 straightness tolerance? 

he did not ask about all that other bull


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

fastarrows said:


> Shooting compound unlimited male in vegas would you feel comfortable with arrows only .005 straightness tolerance?
> 
> he did not ask about all that other bull


True. I know arrows with lower tolerances aren't as straight. But i'm wondering how much it matters other than piece of mind. Hasn't anybody tried low tolerance vs. high tolerance out of a hooter shooter?


----------



## fletchunter (Jun 13, 2009)

goldtip recommends when cutting shafts to length to cut an equal amount off of each end.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*this is it do u read your own posts*

Shooting compound unlimited male in vegas would you feel comfortable with arrows only .005 straightness tolerance?


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

*What about us "long draw" guys?*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but what if you have sasquatch arms like me and have a 31" draw w\ a compound and 32.5" with recurve? Looks like we have no option but to get the higher tolerance stuff or shoot it and not worry about it.

Any other long draw archers have an opinion on this?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Why are the ends purported to be less straight than any other section of the shaft?

I would think that the instruction to trim both ends may have some validity concerning damage to the actual end and the merit of trimming that off and squaring the end.

But, I would think that telling people to cut off each end to achieve a higher overall straightness tolerance is just marketing hype to sell more of the cheaper arrows. The less straight shafts are really just the culls in the first place, and there must be quite a volume of these.

I would also think that wrapped carbon shafts are not fabricated individually but are built in a continuous wrapping linear process. Then the shafts are chopped to length downstream of the cooling stage.

If this is correct, there would be no reason for the ends to be less straight.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*.001 vs .005.....*

can you really tell which is which...... be honest.... i can't....:dontknow:


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

safe cracker said:


> can you really tell which is which...... be honest.... i can't....:dontknow:


shoot a bunch of feild and you definatly will i belive anyway. personally it all depends on what I am shooting at if im shooting indoors 20 yards spots im ganna shoot my alluminums which in turn shoold be less than .005 after a few shots but i find my alluminum* arrows are more forgiving for my setup than an all carbon Fat shaft. when im 3ding i have no problem shooting .003 shafts like my Fatboys but if im shooting Field i think it definatly shows using .001 tolerences so ya i have no problem shooting .005 at vegas but i sure as hell wouldnt be if im shooting a field shoot. good discussion:teeth:


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

halvy said:


> shoot a bunch of feild and you definatly will i belive anyway. personally it all depends on what I am shooting at if im shooting indoors 20 yards spots im ganna shoot my alluminums which in turn shoold be less than .005 after a few shots but i find my alluminum* arrows are more forgiving for my setup than an all carbon Fat shaft. when im 3ding i have no problem shooting .003 shafts like my Fatboys but if im shooting Field i think it definatly shows using .001 tolerences so ya i have no problem shooting .005 at vegas but i sure as hell wouldnt be if im shooting a field shoot. good discussion:teeth:


I agree.the farther you shoot the more you can tell a difference.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Maybe another part of the equation is that the straighter shafts are also tighter on the spine and\or maybe wieght tolerances too?


----------

